# Pen Needles with a Cover



## MCH (Feb 23, 2010)

I feel a bit of an interloper posting on the parents forum, but I hope you won?t mind. I thought however that if you hadn?t heard about these that some of you might be interested.

I went to pick up a prescription today and the pharmacist showed me a box of needles that had been ordered incorrectly They were Novo-Nordisk Auto Cover needles which appear to be single use disposable needles which have a cover over the needle and looked as though they could be used so that you don?t actually SEE the needle going in.

I remember when I was a child I used a reuseable metal version till I eventually plucked up the courage one day just to go for it. (I also had one which looked a bit like a crossbow, but the less said about that the better I think!)

Hope this is of use.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 23, 2010)

That sounds good.   However (isn't there always a however or but ) I had to get hold of single use needles when Jessica first started school to prove a point to the PCT that they were not suitable for kids.   I phoned all the glucometer companies I could find and they all sent me their single use ones.  Only one had a depth guage which appeared to be deep or deeper or deeper still.  All the others went in at one depth and boy did they hurt.

I wonder if things have changed.  Would be interesting to see.   This type of thing you are describing could help children who don't like needles too much or even schools where staff are a bit timid in coming forward because they can see the needles.


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 23, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> I phoned all the glucometer companies I could find and they all sent me their single use ones.  Only one had a depth guage which appeared to be deep or deeper or deeper still.  All the others went in at one depth and boy did they hurt.



We got doled them out in a blood sciences lab practical. You should have heard the yelps from all the students bar me. I was smugly using my own Multiclix job. I suppose I've earned a little respite from them.


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 24, 2010)

Are we talking pen needles, or lancets? 

Pen needles that have covers I haven't seen but they sound like a good idea. Also if soemone else is giving the injection then they must reduce the sharps injury risk.


----------



## MCH (Feb 24, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> Are we talking pen needles, or lancets?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Pen needles.
> ...


----------



## rachelha (Feb 24, 2010)

Very interesting, but I quite like being able to reuse my needles if necessary.  There have been occasions when I have had an extra snack that was not planned and would not have been able to inject for it without reusing the old needle.  I know we are not meant to do this but I would rather reuse a needle than not be able to inject at all.


----------



## MCH (Feb 24, 2010)

Good point about the reuse which hadn't occurred to me. 

I was more thinking these needles might be useful for children who are a little wary of doing their own injections. It has been a while for me, but I still haven't forgotten how much courage I had to find the first time.


----------



## Akasha (Feb 24, 2010)

I know that something got mentioned to me about having insulin pens that are shaped ie. like a gun and you dont see the needle go in. 
Being 15 at the time of diagnosis, I 'was to old to be scared of needles' 
It could be worth looking into. 

Akasha


----------



## Monica (Mar 22, 2010)

My daughter (13) is using those needles. Yes they are 8 mm needles and although she is quite thin, she says they don't hurt. She has to pinch her leg. Our DSN recommended those as C didn't want to do her own injections. I feel they are good for children who don't like the look of the needles. I you don't know how they work: Around the needle the is a rectractable tube hiding the needle, when you then push down on your leg, the tube goes up, the needle goes in the leg. I can't tell you how it would work if you injected in the tummy, as C doesn't fancy the idea of doing that just yet.
As to re-using the needle, you all know you shouldn't do that anyway. C always has more needles in her bag than necessary for just the situations that she might fancy something extra to eat or got the injection wrong.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 23, 2010)

MCH said:


> I feel a bit of an interloper posting on the parents forum, but I hope you won?t mind. I thought however that if you hadn?t heard about these that some of you might be interested.
> 
> I went to pick up a prescription today and the pharmacist showed me a box of needles that had been ordered incorrectly They were Novo-Nordisk Auto Cover needles which appear to be single use disposable needles which have a cover over the needle and looked as though they could be used so that you don?t actually SEE the needle going in.
> 
> ...




Argh I hate those! I picked some up that the doctor had incorrectly prescribed and didn't realise back then that I could take them back to the pharmacy and swap them for my regular ones... so I thought I was stuck with them! The needle shoots out as soon as you press it into your skin. I don't like that! It is very fast and you really feel it! I prefer to inject slowly.
But they are very good for avoiding needle stick injury and I believe that a lot of older people use them


----------

